# Indonesian Garter Snake (Striped Keelback?)



## Ayrihpt (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello  I am new to this site, though not entirely new to reptiles (specifically snakes). 

I have grown up around all different types of snakes though I have never owned one myself. My mother and sister have always had them and my family works at the local zoo so I am around some there as well. My oldest son, who is 10 years old, has been begging us to get him a snake. We have two rats that we treasure and I've never been able to own a snake but am thinking seriously about it now.

My sister has recommended an Indonesian Garter Snake. I am familiar with this type of snake and can't find a whole lot of info on them either, through Google. I am interested in knowing a lot about these types of snakes if possible. Our son will turn 11 years old on May 6th and my sister wants to buy him some. Yes, some. She mentioned one or two.....so how do they get along together? 

Ok, so I guess that's about all I have right now. I just really want to know about how to set up a tank, what size tank, etc.....

Thank you!

Oh, we are not completely sure about getting these yet. I am doing as much research as I possibly can first. Thank you!


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

I assume you are not from the UK? The garter snake you mention is not a true thamnophis it is a Xenochrophis vittatus (ridged keel back as you correctly said) which is not a snake you often see here. These are rear fanged mildly venomous although they are kept in other countries and regularly by children due to there layed back and non bitey attitude and though to be harmless. It feeds typically on Amphibians, fish and small lizards so not the easiest of feeding requirements compared to a corn snake (frozen mice) True garter snakes (thamnophis) make a good pet and do well in colonies, these can also be easily turned on to frozen mice here is a good garter snake care sheet. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-care-sheets/312543-garter-snakes-general-care.html


----------

